# Phrag. Eumelia Arias (kovachii x schlimii)



## Jason Fischer (Apr 7, 2009)

While this is the smallest kovachii hybrid I have seen to date (10 CM NS), I have become very fond of this flower. The color is nice, and the flower is fragrant which is a trait from schlimii. I plan on breeding it with other schlimii hybrids to keep working with the fragrance, but also would love to back-cross it with kovachii. 

One thing worth mentioning about these hybrids are the ovaries. They are incredibly large and produce very big seedpods. This means they can host more seed, and I believe we are going to have plenty of plants available within the next few years.

Unfortunately, we are no longer selling this hybrid. Hopefully we will be able to re-stock them again.


----------



## Bolero (Apr 7, 2009)

Lovely deep colour! A real gem.

This is one for me to look out for.


----------



## Elena (Apr 7, 2009)

Great colour, I like it very much


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 7, 2009)

I'll wait until I see others of this cross before I say it's an improvement.


----------



## toddybear (Apr 7, 2009)

Looks compact....that is always a good trait in my collection!


----------



## Claudia6982 (Apr 7, 2009)

Very, very nice





LG Claudia


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 7, 2009)

Just gorgeous. This might be my favorite kovachii hybrid.


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 7, 2009)

OK Jason, be honest. How many phone calls have you received from nyeric regarding this plant?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 7, 2009)

That's the richest color I've seen on kovachii hybrid postings.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 7, 2009)

kentuckiense said:


> OK Jason, be honest. How many phone calls have you received from nyeric regarding this plant?




Actually, I ordered from them a day or 2 ago! The color on this hybrid is the closest I've seen to kovachi's natural color. Unfortunately, I've never seen one of this cross that was strong, they're always small.  I'm hoping to get a Pk x Hanne Popow to see if they grow stronger.


----------



## Candace (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for the photo. It's interesting how these hybrids are turning out.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 7, 2009)

Wonderful!!!!!


----------



## CodPaph (Apr 7, 2009)

very nice


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm most looking forward to Pk x fischeri.


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 7, 2009)

Very beautiful! Fragrant!!! Wow


----------



## Jorch (Apr 7, 2009)

Compact growing, great color, fragrant, sounds like a perfect phrag to me! :clap:


----------



## snow (Apr 8, 2009)

nice flower on a small plant.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 8, 2009)

I adore this outcome of 2 of my favs!!!! Jean


----------



## Brian Monk (Apr 12, 2009)

Great color. Can't wait to see the F2's!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 13, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2009)

kentuckiense said:


> I'm most looking forward to Pk x fischeri.


This will be the one for color. That or Pk x (a dark) Pink Panther, like the one at the NCOS DC forum.


----------



## CodPaph (Apr 16, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## Bolero (Apr 16, 2009)

I really like the colour. What a great cross to own.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jul 16, 2011)

just received a flask of these..stoked!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 19, 2011)

ehanes7612 said:


> just received a flask of these..stoked!!



That's nice. Now you need to stoke the rest of us by sharing


----------



## Shiva (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice, but I'd like to see more pics of this cross before I commit to another PK hybrid.


----------

